# Yamaha fg700ms vs Takamine g530 vs g330s vsbs



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Which one would you buy as a gift for my dad’s 70th; he wants to learn, keep the mind young. If I could find a takamine gd30 Nat I’d go with that so I’d get the pinless bridge and two piece saddle, but can’t find one used anywhere. I could also grab an art and lutherie ami spruce for a great price; maybe the small size is good for learning? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would go with the Yamaha. Right now you can get a Yamaha FS or FG800 at L & M for $270.00 or an FG820 for $349.00. Those are just about the best bang for you buck these days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yamaha FS or FG800 at L & M for $270.00 or an FG820 for $349.00.


Totally agree that these are a good buy. However, I am biased...I own one of them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Totally agree that these are a good buy. However, I am biased...I own one of them.


That's cawz you's be a wise man.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That's cawz you's be a wise man.


Not according to my wife...LOL


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

FG700 is not currently in production so you're not going to find one new. There are however quite a few on Kijiji.

FG800 is the current line.


----------

